# Problems with Dynex wired router



## serenitythen (Mar 2, 2008)

I installed a Dynex DX-E402 wired router a few months back. I can log onto the internet just fine but have problems here and there:

-MSN mail is dead, will not send or receive
-cannot not post messages or pics on certain forums
-cannot upload videos or watch most youtube videos
-cannot access some websites entirely past main page
-website drop menus sometimes act dead or websites never load

I let this go on for months before getting fed up. As soon as I unplug the router and run just off of the original modem, everything comes back to life and works dandy. The problems happen with any web browser I use (firefox, msn etc), not just one.

I called Dynex tech support. They said because I can gain internet access the router, that there's nothing to configure within this router. They said something within "my computer" will need configured. They referred me to geek squad.

On another forum, I did see a post that said you can adjust configurations within some Dynex routers by typing in: 192.168.1.1 into the address bar. I tried that but can't get any further then the "Authentication/ Password page. I don't know the password and the default password: "password" does not work.

But maybe Dynex is correct in that something within my computer needs configured.?.?
I'm using:
-E-Machines T3508 Desktop PC with Intel Celeron D Processor 356
-Windows XP Home
-Norton Anti Virus and Internet Security
-160 GB Hard Drive
-upgraded to 2GB Ram
-10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN
-56K modem
-Qwest DSL modem Actiontec model GT701
-Dynex DX-E402 Wired Router

I'm not very tech savvy at all so any advice must be explained in terms in which a 3rd grader could understand it. :sigh:

ANY HELP GREATLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the froum . . :wave:

Geek Squad huh? . . they were not doing you any favors!

If it connects fine without the router, then it has to be the router.

You need to power cycle the modem, Router and all pc's whenever you change the equipment.

Turn off ( or unplug) everything . . Turn on the Modem . . let it stabilize for a few minutes . . turn on the Router . . then one pc at a time.

If you are still having problems . . replace the Router


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## serenitythen (Mar 2, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.
> 
> 
> Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
> ...


Did everything as stated above. Unable to paste anything because when I hit enter, a black window flashes on screen only for a split second, then disappears. From what I could see, the black window or box was blank with no script.

I can say that after doing the above steps there has been no change. Same problems still exist.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Follow the instructions EXACTLY.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

The command prompt will remain open until you close it.


----------



## CH_R_Skyline (Apr 8, 2009)

the username and password for the router is admin and admin. just type 192.168.1.1 into your url bar and when the user/pass screen comes up, type admin into both. it also says this in the user manual


----------

